# Free NIN Album



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

It appears that NIN is following in the footsteps of Radiohead and releasing their newest album for free. Check it out...


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Got it. Will have to give it a listen.


----------

